# Pitfour Estate... some News



## Seahorse (Jan 5, 2012)

It's been a couple of years since my last visit ([ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8798[/ame]), but it now looks as if folks will be able to now visit without any "discouragement" from a grumpy owner.

I particularly like this comment:


> “I knew the previous owner quite well, and he wanted to try and keep everyone out, after realising this was impossible he gave me the chance to purchase it and I simply couldn’t say no."



Damn straight, he couldn't keep everyone out. I can only but imagine the poor chap had never heard of "right to roam". 

So it's finally been sold, and hopefully will now be able to be enjoyed by all. 

http://www.buchanobserver.co.uk/news/buchan_man_hopes_to_up_hidden_estate_to_the_1_2038206


----------

